# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  John McCarthy

## Airicist

Home Page - stanford.edu/jmc

John McCarthy on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

John McCarthy (1927-2011): Artificial Intelligence (complete) - Thinking Allowed -Jeffrey Mishlove

Uploaded on Nov 3, 2011




> The science of artificial intelligence is a program to accomplish the Socratic injunction, "Know Thyself." The late John McCarthy, Ph.D., invented LISP, the major language today used for artificial intelligence. Here he discusses the history of artificial intelligence and the future role which non-monotonic reasoning will play in enabling computers to simulate the human mind.

----------


## Airicist

JMC2009-Awards. John McCarthy remarks

Published on May 7, 2012




> John McCarthy's remarks at the Stanford A. I. Lab reunion held 22 November 2009 at Stanford for the John McCarthy Awards for Research Excellence.
> First, McCarthy reminisces on "Why SAIL" and not something else;
> followed by sever short clips: Q&A re Artificial Intelligence history, a remark on www. SAILDART .org and a comparison of Larry Tesler's PUB to Don Kunth's TeX. Brief reply from the floor by Don Kunth.

----------


## Airicist

John McCarthy, on Philosophy of AI (Mini Symposium Philosophy of Information)

Published on Oct 23, 2012




> John McCarthy on Philosophy of Information. Video from the public lectures of the Philosophy of Information Workshop in Amsterdam 2005.

----------


## Airicist

Convergence of Intelligence - John McCarthy (SETI Talks)

Uploaded on Apr 14, 2009




> Convergent evolution is the phenomenon of two or more species of widely different origins evolving extremely similar features in response to the same environmental opportunity. Our intelligence and that of aliens with whom we might communicate are likely to have converged considerably and to converge further in the future. Much of this future convergence is likely to be artificial, i.e. electronic. Professor McCarthy will discuss some possibilities.

----------


## Airicist

Computer Chronicles: Artificial Intelligence and Expert Systems (1984) Part 1

Published on Aug 17, 2012




> An early look at artificial Intelligence. Guests includes Edward Feigenbaum of Stanford University, Nils Nilsson of the AI Center at SRI International, Tom Kehler of Intellegenetics, Herb Lechner of SRI, and John McCarthy of Stanford. Featured demonstrations include Inferential Knowledge Engineering and the programming language LISP. Originally broadcast in 1984.
> 
> Q. What is artificial intelligence?
> 
> A. It is the science and engineering of making intelligent machines, especially intelligent computer programs. It is related to the similar task of using computers to understand human intelligence, but AI does not have to confine itself to methods that are biologically observable. 
> 
> Q. Yes, but what is intelligence?
> 
> A. Intelligence is the computational part of the ability to achieve goals in the world. Varying kinds and degrees of intelligence occur in people, many animals and some machines.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Computer Chronicles: Artificial Intelligence and Expert Systems (1984) Part 2

Published on Aug 17, 2012

----------

